# Hot weather. Cat not eating.



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a 6 year old neutered indoor only female cat who suddenly went off her food at her evening meal last night. She ate a tiny amount of her wet food then left it. Then this morning she done the same thing, ate a very small amount and this evening she refused to eat. She has loose poop, not diahorrea and wee'd fine.

I am wondering if the warm weather has made her go off her food?

I have boiled up some boneless chicken breast just now and am awaiting for it to cool down. I have also purchased some Hills A/D wet food from Pets At Home and was told it will be delivered to my local store tomorrow for pick up.

I spoke to my vet who advised trying boiled chicken tonight. I am hoping that she takes to it as she has been refusing to eat since this morning.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

When Popcorn goes off her food (happens quite a lot) I give her Webbox lick e lix because at least she is getting moisture! Are her teeth and mouth ok? Sometimes cats get bored of their food so it's worth trying different wet foods! It may well be just coz she's hot so see how she gets on with the chicken and if she's still not eating call the vet for advice! Hope she's okay!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi there,

Thank you for your reply.

She never ate any boiled chicken. I tried lick-e-lix and she licked it off the food and walking away.

I checked her teeth and the looked fine.

She passed diahorrea last night and I tried to encourage her to eat something with fluid in it afterwards so gave her nomal food in gravy. She licked up a tiny amount of fluid and walked away 

This morning she woke up as normal and looked at her food and walked away.

I have tried feeding her by hand but she walks away after showing a little interest.

I will phone the vet for advice at 9am.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Just a little update, I fed her a can of hills ideal weight (slow cooked chicken), she licked the gravy and then refused to eat. I gently prised open her mouth and managed to feed her 3 chunks. This isn't like her not to eat, she never turns food away.

I will contact the vet at 9am but in the mean time will continue trying to feed her. Yesterday the vet mentioned trying hills a/d recovery food which I have being delivered to pets at home today.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Cats can go off their food for a day or two when they are not feeling well. Don't force her to eat. Go to the vets and keep us updated, I hope that she will feel better soon.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Just phoned the vet and the out of hours vet said that this wouldn't be classed as an emergency and to phone back at 9am.

She hasn't eaten anything else and I haven't forced her to eat anymore food. When I pick her up she growls at me and then meows as if her tummy is hurting her.

As soon as I get an appointment today I will get her seen.

She has never been unwell like this before.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

stockwellcat said:


> Just phoned the vet and the out of hours vet said that this wouldn't be classed as an emergency and to phone back at 9am.
> 
> She hasn't eaten anything else and I haven't forced her to eat anymore food. When I pick her up she growls at me and then meows as if her tummy is hurting her.
> 
> ...


She's obviously in pain. You mentioned diarrhea earlier. Maybe it's just an upset tummy but I'm glad you are taking her to the vet later.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Britt said:


> She's obviously in pain. You mentioned diarrhea earlier. Maybe it's just an upset tummy but I'm glad you are taking her to the vet later.


She is being seen at 11am


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

stockwellcat said:


> She is being seen at 11am


Good. Please keep us posted. I hope she will feel better once seen by the vet. He might give her an anti nausea inject depending on what his diagnosis is.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi there
I'm sorry to hear that your kitty is feeling poorly. I really hope the vet can sort her out quickly, and that it is nothing serious. 

One of my boys went off his food for a couple of days last year, he obviously wanted to eat as he was going to his bowl but just couldn't bring himself to. I think he felt sick. Anyway, I took him along to the vets and thanks to the members on here I knew to ask for a Vitamin B injection, worked a treat. He ate again as soon as we got back from the vets, they are very fast acting.

I am not saying this is what's wrong with your cat - mine was going to the loo ok so I don't think he had an upset tum. Hopefully it is something straightforward. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck at the vets today. Cats often go off their food for seemingly no reason but it does sound like your girl has a painful tummy. Good advice from @Ali71 - if the vet doesn't mention a B12 injection you could ask about it. Please keep us posted


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Look forwards to reading a positive update after your Vets visit! could even be a hair ball if now the warmer weather is here your cat is moulting? Im sure it will all be fine! hugs!
XXX


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Thank you for your kind messages.

Went to the vet and he checked her over and said her stomach is tense. Gave her an anti sickness injection and an antacid injection, the vet said if she hasn't eaten by morning she will need a drip and said she can go home for now. Got 10 steps from the door of the vets and she vomited in her cat carry box (so much for the anti sickness injection). Went back to the vet and the receptionist helped clean Stacey (thats my cat) up and her tray. Second attempt at getting back and Stacey was drooling very badly from nose and mouth, I had to clean her up 4 times on the bus. Rang vet because at this stage I was on the bus, the vet rang me back and said it was normal for these reactions and not to worry and said he hopes she will eat in 2 hours, we are now 3 hours and 22 minutes from the appointment and no sign of her eating, she isn't interested.

She is now looking very spaced out (the vet said this would happen) and has taken herself to my bedroom, she is wide awake though staring into space.

The clock is now ticking as the vet said I must phone them tomorrow morning so she can be admitted for fluids if she hasn't eaten. Vet gave me hills i/d wet food to feed her as it is bland food.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's interesting about the side effects as went through the same thing yesterday with my old girl but when I spoke to the vet this morning she said that wasn't a normal side effect! My cat had also had an opiate based painkiller so I'd put it down to that. My girl was really spaced out & staring into space, she seemed like she was completely off her head! She wasn't interested in food for a good 5 hours so don't panic that Stacey doesn't want to eat yet, try her every hour or so. My girl wouldn't eat chicken so I had to go with whatever she wanted just so she ate something. Really hope Stacey picks up soon


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll leave Stacey alone for now as she is now lying down on my chair in my bedroom with her back to me. I think she is a bit annoyed. She is still very wide awake and spaced out. I will try to offer her food again around 4:30pm.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear poor girl, sending lots of positive vibes and hoping Stacey feels better in a few hours x


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind emails and for sharing your experiences today.

Stacey refused to eat the Hills I/D. I don't like going against my vets advise but I raced up to pets at home in Southwark (London) and got the Hills A/D Critical care wet food I ordered yesterday and the staff got talking to me there and advised to get Hills Science Plan Sensitive Skin as its rich in Protein, Omega 3 & 6. Stacey hasn't ever had dry food in her life so far. Guess which one she was interested in?? Yep the Hills Science Plan Sensitive Skin. She scoffed around 20g. She has a bowl of water available. It was a matter of what she will eat. 

Now I am hoping she doesn't have diahorrea over night.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's great! I wouldn't worry too much about the dried food, anything to get her appetite going again and she will eat is fine, then you can move her onto other stuff. So pleased to hear she has eaten something - fingers crossed she has now turned a corner xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So glad she's has something to eat! I think you did the right thing, getting her to eat something is the most important thing & the fact that's she drinking is great.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I am hoping she carries on eating?

Also I am hoping she goes to the toilet in a while as she hasn't been today, yet (wee or poop) but I am putting this down to being stressed because she was unwell and she has lost alot of fuild from having diahorrea and vommiting after the vets today.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm sure she'll go later, my girl didn't go all day yesterday but she did go in the night. Has Stacey stopped being spaced out yet?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Matrod said:


> I'm sure she'll go later, my girl didn't go all day yesterday but she did go in the night. Has Stacey stopped being spaced out yet?


She's still a little bit spaced out. I think she is almost over it, she still is wide awake but wants to sleep if that makes sense (her eyes keep half closing, like she wants to go to sleep). She doesn't want anymore food for now, I will offer her more food before bed time.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

If she is eating dry she has to drink more.
Glad she's on the mend.
Keep us posted later today or tomorrow.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aw Im glad you got to the vet with Stacey. Popcorn is renown for being sick and going off her food so when she does we just give her Lick e lix chicken and salmon and keep offering her different meals until she feels better and wants to eat. I don't know if you've tried Applaws chicken and pumpkin (Pets at home sell the tins!) but its quite bland but sweet and usually very tempting to cats although not a complete food but still something! She'll go to the toilet soon don't worry it sometimes takes time for their bellies to settle down. Fingers crossed Stacey is better soon!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> Aw Im glad you got to the vet with Stacey. Popcorn is renown for being sick and going off her food so when she does we just give her Lick e lix chicken and salmon and keep offering her different meals until she feels better and wants to eat. I don't know if you've tried Applaws chicken and pumpkin (Pets at home sell the tins!) but its quite bland but sweet and usually very tempting to cats although not a complete food but still something! She'll go to the toilet soon don't worry it sometimes takes time for their bellies to settle down. Fingers crossed Stacey is better soon!


Thanks for recommending some food for Stacey but I think for the next few days I will keeping feeding the Hills Sensitive Skin, I think its important to keep her eating small amounts to build her appetite back up. She is now going to sleep upstairs in the hallway, so I will leave her alone.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Little & often is what my vet recommended to me, mine won't eat any more than that at the moment. Hopefully Stacey will have a good sleep soon & feel better in the morning.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

This morning Stacey ran riot around my bedroom to wake me up to feed her. She has had 20g of Hills Sensitive Skin and drank loads.

Damn she's just been to the toilet and it's completely liquid and stinks, no solid poops at all.

Should I take her back to the vets today?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Just give the vet a call and tell him that she still has a runny bum.
She is active and asks for food which is a good sign. Not sure what is causing the diarrhea.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Britt said:


> Just give the vet a call and tell him that she still has a runny bum.
> She is active and asks for food which is a good sign. Not sure what is causing the diarrhea.


Thanks for your reply.

I will give the vet a call at 9am. The vet said yesterday the antacid should stop her having diahorrea which is what one of the injections was he gave her. It didn't though.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

stockwellcat said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I will give the vet a call at 9am. The vet said yesterday the antacid should stop her having diahorrea which is what one of the injections was he gave her. It didn't though.


Maybe she isn't reacting to the inject. Last year Pooh had an anti sickness and anti acid inject and he started feeling well a few hours afterwards but I guess that all cats are different. At least your girl is keeping the food down now.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It sounds like she's feeling much better. If you have given her a different food than normal that can cause a runny bum & all cats react differently to medication. I'd give the vets a call as Britt suggested, glad Stacey is brighter today & asking for food.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

The vet has asked me to bring her in for 10:40am this morning because she has just done a second lot of diahorrea (2 hours after finishing off the dry food). She has only had 20g of dry food (Hills Science Plan Senistive Skin) and is drinking lots, she won't go near any wet food she normally has.

Apart from this she is alot better today.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Awww, poor baby. Let us know how you get on at the vets.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I will update this post when I get home from vets and got Stacey settled back in.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Vet was running late because of an emergency. He prescribed kaogel liquid twice daily via syringe and Hills I/D dry food. The vet said the Hills Senstive Skin dry food is to rich and said I should feed the Hills I/D dry for 2 to 3 days. Follow up appointment on Wednesday to make sure her stomach has settled.


----------

